# Swiftgeese Veterns for Truth



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

http://www.fivehundredwords.com/multimedia/index.htm


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Ron Gilmore said:


> http://www.fivehundredwords.com/multimedia/index.htm


Do not waste your time on those mislead veterans. This is a typical Republican crap propaganda.


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

sevendogs said:


> Ron Gilmore said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.fivehundredwords.com/multimedia/index.htm
> ...


Did you even bother to click the link?

:roll:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

sevendogs said:


> Do not waste your time on those mislead veterans. This is a typical Republican crap propaganda.


lmao you didnt even click the link :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sevendogs

You evidently do not want to be confused with facts, alternate opinions, or anything that would call into questions the blind partisanship you has surrendered your life to.

Blind wisdom sevendogs?????????????

It was really quite humorous, even if you don't support Bush.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You know Plainsman when I think blind partisanship you are one that comes to mind :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks, and I am proud to be on the right side.

Oh, and did you once make a statement about the pot calling the kettle black? What was that called again?

I was waiting for your comment on bad grammer too. I guess I left that for nothing.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Mr. Tiger,

You never did answer my question from a previos thread. If you have to vote a straight party ballot in Michigan. We don't here in ND. I hope you don't have too either. If you do that seems to me someone is forcing you to vote a certian way. Just curious. Please answer the question....................... :withstupid:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> You know Plainsman when I think *blind partisanship* you are one that comes to mind :roll:


I added the bold type font...MT, as far as I have been able to read from all your posts related to politics, you refuse to research any other angle then what you have already made up in the realm of your mind. Turn the lights on my friend and open your mind to the POSSIBILITY that there are other avenues of thought that could be opened.

Too bad about the hunting and fishing...Do you hard water down/over there?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You know I read something in another thread where someone stated "the more left crap I read the further I go to the right". I am going to have to concur with said statement, the more right wing yee-haw bullcrap I read the further I go to the left.

Zog I already answered that question. What does it matter though?

Plainsman I am very proud to be on the left, I feel that I have chosen the side of logic over scare tactics.


----------

